# Ridge Tahoe reservation



## npvacation (Jan 25, 2010)

We have an exchange in the summer for Ridge Tahoe, Naegle building.

I know there are Naegle buildings 10, 11, 12.
If Iwe want a good valley view units, which building/units
should we ask for in the reservation? Which floor?

Thanks.


----------



## npvacation (Jan 25, 2010)

One more question, the Naegle buildings are the oldest ones.

How could we find out which units in Naegle buildings 
are updated with new furniture/kitchen/bath etc.
or all the units are out-of-dated units?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 25, 2010)

As an owner, I don't even know which unit I am assigned to until check-in.
I believe all Naegle units have been updated recently. I would ask for a unit on the higher floor.

You will like Naegle. The balcony is huge with BBQ, table and chairs. It's our favorite building for summer.


----------



## npvacation (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## maja651 (May 14, 2010)

How do you know what building you are assigned to?  We just got a trade into the Ridge Tahoe today.  It says 2 bedroom/2 bath, no AC and no laundry.  Any idea of what building it would be?

Thanks in advance!

Michelle


----------



## Phill12 (May 14, 2010)

npvacation said:


> One more question, the Naegle buildings are the oldest ones.
> 
> How could we find out which units in Naegle buildings
> are updated with new furniture/kitchen/bath etc.
> or all the units are out-of-dated units?



 Building 12 has the best views of the mountains and Carson Valley Views! The Ridge in most cases issue's the same unit the owner reserved. Building 12 not easy to get into during busy weeks. We have building 12 this year for Labor Day week and unless rented we will be using it and as owners of two units we put in 24 months out to get high floor #12.
 Most years we stay July 4th week and again request 24 months out. This year we have our Tower for July 4th. 

 What you might do is call the Naegles office and ask Dee or Dennis Back who handles the Naegles if they show what building your in. You can give them your reservation number and many times they can give you the information. 

 As far as updates all the Naegles have been updated except for kitchen and bathrooms. Last year they finished the sliding patio doors in all the units. They do stay updated on the kitchens appliances but were set to remodel all the kitchens this year but for some reason did the Tower units first. Guess it will be 2010/11 for Naegles but won't know until I go to the owners meetings in July.

 PHIL


----------



## Phill12 (May 14, 2010)

maja651 said:


> How do you know what building you are assigned to?  We just got a trade into the Ridge Tahoe today.  It says 2 bedroom/2 bath, no AC and no laundry.  Any idea of what building it would be?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Michelle



 I can tell you that the Naegle,Tower and Plaza units all have washer/dryers in the units. The Terrace has one floor with washer/dryers for all to use and I have never been in Casecade building so can't help you. 

 No air in units and not needed most times because your 7500 feet up on the mountain where in afternoons the wind comes in and it gets cold. They do have fans but in last five years we might have used them three times for few hours. If no fan just call maintenance and they will bring one up to you!

 PHIL


----------



## maja651 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Phil.  I was just curious as the OP mentioned he knew which building his trade was into, and my II confirmation does not say anything about which building.  

Looking forward to this trip!  This will be my first time in Lake Tahoe!

Michelle


----------



## LisaH (May 16, 2010)

If the exchange is made through RCI, it can only be in Naegle building. If it's via II, then it's hard to tell which building it is.


----------



## Phill12 (May 16, 2010)

maja651 said:


> Thanks Phil.  I was just curious as the OP mentioned he knew which building his trade was into, and my II confirmation does not say anything about which building.
> 
> Looking forward to this trip!  This will be my first time in Lake Tahoe!
> 
> Michelle



 Michelle,it might simply be the OP went through RCI and the Ridge deals with II except for a small amount of owners that have been with RCI for years.

 The Naegles were first building at the Ridge and were with RCI but then they built the Tower and changed to a five star resort and II and all of the Ridge is now with II and have been for more than 25 years.
 Many Naegle owners switch to II but for some reason some stayed with RCI so as you can see they only have choice of Naegle buildings.

 Another thought is what I recommended and that was to call Dennis or Dee and give them your II reservation number and ask which building your in. Doubt they would tell you the unit but might tell you the building. 

 PHIL


----------



## Dottie (May 17, 2010)

We stayed in Naegle last Feb in the building closest to the office.  The condition was greatly improved over 3 or 4 years ago.  We asked for upper floor at check in and got the level with the hot tub.  That was fine for winter, but no great view.  We saw the street.  We only wanted to avoid the bottom floor because we found that cold in the winter.


----------



## maja651 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks all!  Since we are checking in 2 days late (have a wedding to go to in Murphys before we head to Tahoe), I am sure we will get whatever they have left.  Memorial day weekend, and checking in 2 days late, no brainer we will most likely not get the "best" unit.  I am simply hoping we at the very least get a non-smoking unit, as I am highly allergic to smoke.

Michelle


----------



## Phill12 (May 17, 2010)

maja651 said:


> Thanks all!  Since we are checking in 2 days late (have a wedding to go to in Murphys before we head to Tahoe), I am sure we will get whatever they have left.  Memorial day weekend, and checking in 2 days late, no brainer we will most likely not get the "best" unit.  I am simply hoping we at the very least get a non-smoking unit, as I am highly allergic to smoke.
> 
> Michelle



 Michelle, If your going up after the Memorial weekend you might have big shock at when checking in! We had Maui vacation set few years ago and both airlines we had booked went under and we were stuck. II canceled for us and gave us a exchange for same week back to the Ridge {Memorial week}and as owners we were asked if we would want the Naegle by the Ridge staff. I was shocked to have them offer us a Naegle for Memorial week. 

 Come Tuesday morning my wife and I were on the patio enjoying our coffee and reading paper when we noticed most of the outside parking area's were almost empty. Found out later Memorial week not a big deal for most except for the weekend. Seems most of the people had cleared out in the morning going back to work.  

 It was great for us because we didn't need to deal with the crowds at the casino's rest of the week.

 I would recommend that you let the Ridge know your coming but won't  be checking in until what ever day your getting there!

 PHIL:whoopie:


----------



## maja651 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Phil!  That is good information!  We arrive on the Sunday of Memorial weekend, so it will be interesting to see what happens and what is available.

Michelle


----------



## maja651 (May 26, 2010)

*Terrace Building*

Does anyone know anything about this building other than the units do not have washers/dryers?  I called and it looks like this is the building we got.  Anyone have any pics?

Thanks in advance!

Michelle


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2010)

Please report back if you do indeed end up in Terrace and how you like this building. I own at Plaza and I have never stayed in the Terrace Building so don't know too much. I think Terrace does not have a balcony but I could be wrong. From the outside, they all looked quite nice.


----------



## Phill12 (May 27, 2010)

maja651 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this building other than the units do not have washers/dryers?  I called and it looks like this is the building we got.  Anyone have any pics?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Michelle



 Michelle we stayed there four days about three years ago on bonus time. Just our opinion but we didn't like the building at all. We had some friends that live in Nevada come stay with us and they didn't care for it compared to our Naegle that they loved. 

 Lisa is right that there are no patio's but I didn't think the Plaza's have them either. The Terrace is just a nice high rise and w/d on one floor for everyone to use.Hot tub in a room off the parking area where people keep walking through while your sitting in the hot tub. Can't complain about the view because like all timeshares some have nice views and others get parking lot. They may have redone the bathrooms but at the time we used the Terrace we hated the bath room. Toilet was small round and hard to use. Shower small and had two shower heads but second one just seem useless to hit spots you might want to get wet. 

 It is right next to the second pool which I think is best for the smaller kids with great valley view and second club house. If you have never stayed up at the Tower or Naegles and have nothing to compare to, you will like the Terrace.

 The Terrace and Plaza are said to be the same except that the plaza units do have w/d in them. I did hear last year they put a mini golf coarse on top of the Terrace and if so that would be nice for the kids.

 I asked Lisa to give me a report if she stayed in her Plaza but guess she still hasn't. As much as we love our Naegle it is a true two bedroom and just to large for just the wife and I with our daughter out of the house now. I listed it for rent  [Labor Day week} and sale this year on Tug. 
 Our daughter and a friend went up on some of our bonus time this May and stayed in the Plaza and I was shocked when I asked her to compare the Plaza and Naegle units. 
 Since we are thinking of selling our Naegle and buying a odd year Plaza to go with our Tower unit. She told me we were nuts to sell the Naegle and get the  Plaza. Said the Plaza was nice but compared to the Nagles it was small and I was shocked that they hated the new beds in the Plaza. I was hoping we would get them in the units we own. Her opinion like many others was that the Naegle and Tower buildings are by far the best units to spend seven days in for many different reasons starting with location.

 When we do sell our Naegle we might now just buy a odd year Tower. My wife really not wanting to sell the Naegle because we get so much use out of the patio every year. Problem is our friends or daughter only come up couple days so 1450 sq ft is a lot of wasted space for two of us. 

 You will love the Ridge no matter where you stay because they all are nice clean units with all the toys for you and the kids if your taking kids with you.

 PHIL


----------



## LisaH (May 27, 2010)

Phill12 said:


> I asked Lisa to give me a report if she stayed in her Plaza but guess she still hasn't. As much as we love our Naegle it is a true two bedroom and just to large for just the wife and I with our daughter out of the house now. I listed it for rent  [Labor Day week} and sale this year on Tug.
> Our daughter and a friend went up on some of our bonus time this May and stayed in the Plaza and I was shocked when I asked her to compare the Plaza and Naegle units.
> Since we are thinking of selling our Naegle and buying a odd year Plaza to go with our Tower unit. She told me we were nuts to sell the Naegle and get the  Plaza. Said the Plaza was nice but compared to the Nagles it was small and I was shocked that they hated the new beds in the Plaza. I was hoping we would get them in the units we own. Her opinion like many others was that the Naegle and Tower buildings are by far the best units to spend seven days in for many different reasons starting with location.
> 
> PHIL



I am sorry that I didn't report back about Plaza. To me it's just one of the buildings that has pretty much the same amenities. To be honest I don't even remember if Plaza has a balcony or not but probably not. We were there skiing this post X-mas last year and didn't use the balcony even if there were one 
Plaza has nice views from the top floor facing the Lake. There are two hot-tubs, one has the lake view and the other Carson Vally view. I have no problem with the beds (in fact I thought it was pretty nice). Everything was nice but not enough to make it a standout...

Edit to add that now I read this thread again, I remember I was supposed to check out Plaza last summer, but we ended up in Naegle building on bonus time so didn't stay in Plaza until the end of last year. I don't think Plaza is that much smaller compared to Naegle...It was plenty spacious for five (younger son also brought a friend with him).


----------



## maja651 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Phil!  Now I am a bit freaked out we got the Terrace building, so I may just call and see if we can get into the coveted Naegles or Tower building.  Wish me luck!

I do appreciate the time you took to give me all of that information!  I hope it pays off and I get the better building!

Michelle


----------



## Phill12 (May 27, 2010)

maja651 said:


> Thanks Phil!  Now I am a bit freaked out we got the Terrace building, so I may just call and see if we can get into the coveted Naegles or Tower building.  Wish me luck!
> 
> I do appreciate the time you took to give me all of that information!  I hope it pays off and I get the better building!
> 
> Michelle



Michelle, Don't worry about the building as the Ridge property is great for summer months and you don't spend most of your time in the room anyway. Terrace units have nice units and kitchens and the fact you might spend couple hours doing cloths not that big of a deal. Wife is spoiled because she will wash in morning and then load up dryer and we split instead of sitting around waiting.

 I doubt the Tower will be open yet as they are redoing kitchen and  replacing kitchen counters and  removing wall paper now. I was told they would be open when we come up July 4th week. 

 You will have a good time! Make the trip up to Virgina City if you can,its about a one hour drive to spend time in the old west. I have been going up there since the fifties when my parents lived in Reno and it never gets old.
 Old 395 Grill in Carson City neat place to have lunch or dinner. 
 We always go around lake and have lunch at North Shore at Gars on the lake too. Never had dinner as we are back at South Shore at night. From the Ridge you can drive up to Reno in about a hour if you like. We do all this every trip. In fact we just came back from Tahoe after spending two nights at Harrah's and we still ran up to Reno to gamble at the Atlantas few hours and back to Carson City for lunch. 

 Now in July we will be up at the Ridge and I can go visit my money I left there this trip!:annoyed: 

 PHIL


----------



## maja651 (May 27, 2010)

Phill12 said:


> Michelle, Don't worry about the building as the Ridge property is great for summer months and you don't spend most of your time in the room anyway. Terrace units have nice units and kitchens and the fact you might spend couple hours doing cloths not that big of a deal. Wife is spoiled because she will wash in morning and then load up dryer and we split instead of sitting around waiting.
> 
> I doubt the Tower will be open yet as they are redoing kitchen and  replacing kitchen counters and  removing wall paper now. I was told they would be open when we come up July 4th week.
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil!  I called and requested the Naegle building, but there are no guarantees.  If we do get the Terrace building, you have made me feel better about it.  THANKS!

Michelle


----------



## maja651 (Jun 2, 2010)

*We're back - got a room in the Terrace building*

We asked for the Naegle building when we got there, but were told the only room available was not a good room (whatever that means), so we ended up in the Terrace building.  Our room was on the 5th floor (3514) facing the parking lot and kids play area, so not the best view, but it was ok.  The room was nice, I was pleasantly surprised, based on all of the negative comments about the Terrace building.  One thing I found very odd was that the lockoff bedroom was much nicer than the master!  This is the first time share I have been in where the lockoff is nicer than the master.  The bathroom in the lockoff has 2 sinks, is larger, has a tub, more counter space (2 separate areas with sinks in the bath) and then of course the mini kitchenette area.  We had the full 2 bedroom unit, so it was nice having the living space (which was very nice), but we chose to sleep in the lockoff bedroom.  I wish this building would have had a balcony off of the unit (maybe that is why no one likes this building), but we were only there for 2 nights, so it was fine for us.  Anyway, if anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask.

Michelle


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 2, 2010)

We asked for the Naegle building when we got there, but were told the only room available was not a good room (whatever that means), so we ended up in the Terrace building.   The room was nice, I was pleasantly surprised, based on all of the negative comments about the Terrace building.   We were only there for 2 nights, so it was fine for us.  Anyway, if anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask.

Michelle[/QUOTE]


 Michelle, Glad to hear you had a good time though your only staying there two nights seems a short period of time since you exchanged your resort to go there! 
 This didn't give you much time to go enjoy the resort or the Lake Tahoe area.  I would guess you missed so much on your vacation. As far as only Naegle unit available might have just meant the only unit was a smoking unit which they have a small amount of them. It could have been the first floor where the elevator doesn't go. You stop at second floor and carry everything down stairs to the few first floor units. Maybe if the front desk knew you were only staying two nights they just didn't want to give you a Naegle unit and this was a nice way to get you into the Terrace building. 

 I have heard owners at the meetings ask why the Ridge doesn't use the first floor for their offices instead of floor six where the hot tubs are. They feel that with all the people going to the offices each week it wouldn't be as safe. Sounds like crap to me but nothing can be done.


 PHIL


----------



## maja651 (Jun 2, 2010)

Phil,

Yes, we wanted to stay longer, but we had to go to a wedding in Murphys, CA for 2 nights, then only had 2 nights left before we had to go back to work.  We had an exchange that was expiring anyway, and we only used a lockoff and got a 2 bedroom, so it worked out for us.  The goal of the trip for my husband was to see if I would want to go back to Tahoe, because I am really a beach person.  Well, the answer is YES!   Loved Tahoe, so beautiful.  I would definitely go back, but I think next time in August.  The high was 52 degrees when we left yesterday!  BRRRRRR!  There was snow all over the mountains, beautiful but so cold for this Arizona girl!

Michelle


----------

